# Sleepless on 921, 510, 6000u indecision?



## pockettodd (Sep 7, 2003)

Ever since the 921 was announced last year, I was impressed to take a look at E* and wait for this long-announced wonder box (921) to fire up my subscription to E*. I have been following all of your comments and announcements here at this forum and I must give you guys credit for some awesome analysis!

You see, I've been a BUD (Big Ugly) dish subscriber for a long time(it's hard to believe, isn't it). I've held out that direct is best, but with all the conversion to MPEG across C&KU I've given in to having E* package them all in one nice package (and settling for 2nd gen). I started out in the early 80's (as a teenager) building my first dish and later becoming a Sat. dealer. I was hooked! At one time I was once a D* subscriber first when they came out in the 90's but was not impressed with their quality at the time(MPEG-2 compression, a bit much on some channels). Today, with all the research I've done (driving my wife to rethink my sanity...too late) I believe E* is in a good position for great things in the future for HD (all things considered). 

My dilemma, which I'm hoping to rely on your expertise, is a combination of which receiver and timeframe. My end goal is HD with PVR functionality to match my HD Sony XBR (component inputs). I see my options as follows:

1. Wait for the 921 and superdish as a new subscriber (hoping for a good deal from Charlie)  It's an awesome receiver! What's not to like? Not sure if I'd have to pay the PVR fee (most likely yes).

2. Take the 510 PVR deal today, then upgrade to the 921 later. My question on this is will I be stuck with the 510 for a year and thus I'd have to add the 921 as a 2nd receiver and pay the extra $5/mo?

3. Forget the PVR and take advantage of the 6000u deal for $199, the upgrade later to the 921. I'm waiting to confirm on the 16th if the 8VSB is included or not. (Hey, at least I'd have HD but without the DVR...finally)

4. Purchase a 721 off eBay for ~$300 ish, avoid the monthly PVR fee. Be happy with a 2-tuner PVR (non-HD) and wait for the 921 sometime next year to upgrade. I could also get a 508 off ebay as well. I'm a little fuzzy on authorizing a used unit with E* on this procedure?

So, these are my options, I believe at this point (or there may be one I haven't considered). 

Many thanks for your insight...TODD


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Or wait just a bit longer for the 522
Given Es track record for problems and bugs with new receivers and direct tivos mname based recordings you might be better served with them. Murdock already amnnounced D will be getting more bandwidth too so future space isnt a big issue, In addition murdock sayshis DVRs will be FEE FREE, something else to consider.

Honetstly though if you planning on spending a $1000 for a new receiver whats a little extra for the everything pack and free DVR service?


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> Or wait just a bit longer for the 522
> Given Es track record for problems and bugs with new receivers and direct tivos mname based recordings you might be better served with them. Murdock already amnnounced D will be getting more bandwidth too so future space isnt a big issue, In addition murdock sayshis DVRs will be FEE FREE, something else to consider.
> 
> Honetstly though if you planning on spending a $1000 for a new receiver whats a little extra for the everything pack and free DVR service?


Don't go for the 6000u deal. Since it doesn't include the 8vsb module, it will cost nearly the same as the 811 when it comes out.

Ken


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

Don't go for the 6000u deal. Since it doesn't include the 8vsb module


Are you sure about that ?


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

$199 6000!!! Where can one get that? I would love to have HD since I've had a HDTV for some time. I was kind of waiting for the 921 but I'm willing to keep my 721 and just get a 6000 for the few HD channels that are out there.

Thanks,
Greylar


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

rollua1 said:


> Don't go for the 6000u deal. Since it doesn't include the 8vsb module
> 
> Are you sure about that ?


It is all the rage right now. there are a number of post stating exactly that.

Ken


----------



## pockettodd (Sep 7, 2003)

Well, I checked into the 6000u deal and the CSR told me that it was only available to existing customers so I pressed her on this a bit. I asked, how long you had to be a customer to get the offer, she put me on hold and later came back and said you had to be a customer as of Sept 8? (like pulling a date out of the air!)
So much for that (and others being a loyal customer to get the deal) and there's still the question of whether users actually get the 8VSB with the 6000 or just get the 8VSB. We'll see. 

I've been intrigued by the D* Tivo deal lately but last night I called D* and had them clarify their programming fees. With any Total Choice package you pay the $4.99/mo DVR deal (unless you get Premier) plus if you add another receiver you get charged a per receiver fee of $4.99 (past the first one). I was going to get a Hughes HD receiver system than add the DirectTivo for $99, but this would cost $4.99 (Tivo fee) plus another $4.99 (2nd receiver fee) which is too much! Extortion $$ If I add the HD package, I'm now more at $54.96 with the basic TC package (too much).

The 721 with the no DVR fee is getting more attractive to me all the time. That way, I can keep my monthly down to within reason.

I may just wait (some more) to see what the deal is on the 921... E * needs to make an announcement soon on what the deal will be for the 921, 811, 522 for new subscribers...


----------



## Tony Trent (Nov 28, 2002)

I got the 6000 deal with ALL modules included, shipping, and installation for $149. I swear! They said I was a preferred customer with over 6 years service and now 6 receivers. My friend just paid $750 for exactly what I'm getting about 2 or 3 months ago. $149, what a deal!


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

Get a 6000 if you can get it with a 8VSB


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

I have had a dish 6000 receiver for over a year now. The 8vsb module has a cooling fan. After about 6 months the cooling fan makes an incredible amount of noise. It is very annoying if the receiver is located close to the TV. The sound on the TV has to be turned up almost to the point where it is very uncomfortable in order to hear the tv over the fan noise. I have just called dishnetwork for the third time and another 8vsb module is on the way. Since this is the third module I am sure in about 6 months the noise will return. Appears to be very cheap fan.

I have heard the 811 has an integrated off air tuner. Does anyone know if it also has a fan? If it doesn't have a fan I would probably take a look at the 811 instead of the 6000. I will probably do that the next time the noise starts again.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> Or wait just a bit longer for the 522
> Given Es track record for problems and bugs with new receivers and direct tivos mname based recordings you might be better served with them. Murdock already amnnounced D will be getting more bandwidth too so future space isnt a big issue, In addition murdock sayshis DVRs will be FEE FREE, something else to consider.
> 
> Honetstly though if you planning on spending a $1000 for a new receiver whats a little extra for the everything pack and free DVR service?


So, Bob, why haven't you switched to DirecTV?


----------



## Larry (Aug 1, 2003)

BTforHD said:


> I have heard the 811 has an integrated off air tuner. Does anyone know if it also has a fan? If it doesn't have a fan I would probably take a look at the 811 instead of the 6000. I will probably do that the next time the noise starts again.


The 811 has no cooling fan and it's operation is extremely quiet. However, mine is on its way back apparently because of an overheating problem. I hope E* can get their problems solved with this receiver. Even though mine is being exchanged, overall I do like the 811.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2004)

Your decision should depend on which is more important to you, recording or HDTV. Currently the only "combined" solution from Dish is the 921, and hoping there will be no problems getting the Dishwire working with a DVHS (I think the probability is low that it won't eventually be implemented, the real question is WHEN?). Looks like the 6000 is has the best price / performance deal. If you really want both HD and recording, and you only have one HDTV, then I think the best choice is go ahead and get a 921. A second receiver will be useless once you get a 921, unless you have a second TV. By the time Dishwire is implemented, you may be able to get a JVC30000U for the price of either the 6000 or the 510 or the 811, which would also give you DTheatre (recorded at higher than HD format). This all assumes you're starting from scratch ---- for us who already have 6000's the only obvious choice is the 921 (unless you have no interest in recording anything, in which case, don't buy anything at all and get your wife a nice gift instead!!!).


----------

